# Loofa cigar pen, finally



## MesquiteMan (Oct 16, 2006)

It has been mentioned a fair amount here, usually in relation to cactus pens.  Well, I finally got ahold of a loofa and cast it this evening.  Here is the results.  It was cast with Alumilite clear and I used dark blue tinted epoxy for the glue and to cover the tubes.







Here is a close-up


----------



## JimGo (Oct 16, 2006)

I think I like the cactus better, but that's pretty cool too!


----------



## gerryr (Oct 17, 2006)

That is very cool.  I like it.  Gotta get some loofa, lichen, moss, how about mushrooms too![:0]


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 17, 2006)

My wife and I both like my cactus better as well but this is another one to add to the list!


----------



## chigdon (Oct 17, 2006)

It is extremely cool but the cactus still takes the cake.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 17, 2006)

Curtis l realy like it too'mate you have done a great job. []


----------



## Ligget (Oct 17, 2006)

WOW![:0] Fantastic work, keep up the experimenting.[]


----------



## Section10 (Oct 17, 2006)

Very impressive.  I'm amazed at the innovation I see on this site.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 17, 2006)

very, very well done, Curtis. Can't wait to get my hands on one of those blanks.


----------



## Penmonkey (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice pen! I like it.


----------



## schellfarms (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a loofah at home just waiting to become a pen.  Can you tell me how you did it?  What is alumilite?


----------



## Skye (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks great! I think it would look even better if the sponge were dyed red. Would look almost like veins.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 17, 2006)

Since this material is more readiliy available I might just gives this a try.
I like it.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 17, 2006)

Graet looking pen.


----------



## MDWine (Oct 17, 2006)

Are there spots in the finish where the sponge meets the surface?
Curious...


----------



## NavyDiver (Oct 17, 2006)

That's very interesting. Now, where did my wife hide her loofa?


----------



## TomJ (Oct 17, 2006)

When I first saw the catus,  this is what I thought it was.  Outstanding!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 18, 2006)

sarah,

Go to the home page here at IAP and click the link for my tutorial on making cactus blanks.  Just substitute loofa for the cactus.  

Alumilite is a clear urethane casting resin this is a lot less stinky and less brittle than PR!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 18, 2006)

Skye,

I am not sure if it would work to dye the loofa.  I know I have tried dying the cactus skeletons and they did not take the dye.  I tried red, black, and blue Transtint dye both diluted in alcohol and straight and it did not take.  I guess I will have to try the loofa and see.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 18, 2006)

MDWine,

Just about every place you see the white!  The loofa is placed in a 1x1x6" square mold and resin is poured in.  It is then turned just like a wood blank so yes, I am cutting through the sponge the entire time.  Same with my cactus blanks.


----------



## btboone (Oct 18, 2006)

&gt;I know I have tried dying...  

Better than died trying.


----------



## Ausdan (Oct 18, 2006)

Compliments for willing to try new things and congratulations for making it work!!! Looks great!


----------



## Dario (Oct 18, 2006)

Another nice pen Curtis.

I've been planning on doing this (cast Loofah) for more than a year now...but you actually put it in action and not just plan.  You're the man! []


----------



## underdog (Oct 18, 2006)

Great job! Glad someone finally shows us what it looks like!

I think you're right that the cactus looks better... Though I'd take the Loofah over the cactus for the amount of work (and stink) it takes...[]


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 20, 2006)

Dang, Curtis, you beat me to it! I picked up a nice piece of the stuff from Wally World while I was in Houston earlier this week, but haven't had the chance to cast it yet. Looks great!


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 20, 2006)

very interesting.


----------

